# What does this DYI thread refer to?



## JamesB (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't even know for sure that this is a saltwater topic, but I'm fairly sure it is... This post in the DYI folder is about a 'refugium' and I have absolutely no idea what the hell that is.. Can someone enlighten me?

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/diy-do-yourself/5705-my-diy-ac500-refugium.html


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

This is from about.com Thought this would be easier then me writing my own account on what refugums is. This is the simple awnswer. 
Refugiums can be of any size and are nothing more than a refuge from predation, which is connected to a larger tank with shared filtration. Refugiums are used to grow algae for Natural Nitrate Reduction (NNR), isolate sensitive critters (i.e. Sea Horses) or to hold/raise food (copepods, amphipods, feeder fish) for the main tank.


----------



## JamesB (Sep 6, 2006)

Okay, so the thread refers to a type of bacteria or food that the dude was growing in his particular one. Thanks for the info


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the food being copepods and amphipods => Dragonet food
bacteria? well maybe a little
growing Macro Algae for nutrient export as well


----------

